# bandsaw magic...



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

This one is interesting for anyone who carves stuff:


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

...I'm guessing that's not the first time he's used a band saw. Amazing! Thanks for sharing.

jeremy


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Rookie!!!!!


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

vc1111 said:


> This one is interesting for anyone who carves stuff:
> YouTube - bandsaw magic


*Gee, do you think he's done it before?*


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

And He still has all of His fingers!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

He makes it look WAY to easy!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

WOW! Amazing.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

That was fantastic ...I checked his hands out and all the fingers were still there....I guess when you are good ,,,you are good....JIM....CL....


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

w....t.....
wow!


----------

